
Is Naval Ravikant the Nicest Guy in Tech? - ceekay
https://medium.com/@producthunt/is-naval-ravikant-the-nicest-guy-in-tech-7f5261d1c23c
======
ceekay
[http://fourhourworkweek.com/2015/08/18/the-evolutionary-
ange...](http://fourhourworkweek.com/2015/08/18/the-evolutionary-angel-naval-
ravikant/)

------
ceekay
[http://fortune.com/2014/11/13/angellist-ceo-naval-
ravikant-d...](http://fortune.com/2014/11/13/angellist-ceo-naval-ravikant-
disruptor/)

------
ceekay
[http://www.fastcompany.com/3027305/naval-ravikants-
angellist](http://www.fastcompany.com/3027305/naval-ravikants-angellist)

